

Show HN: Muna, your personnal paperboy - ubermuda
https://muna.io/

======
ubermuda
Hey there, I created Muna. It's a bit late in my TZ right now, but I'll be
happy to answer to everything when I wake up!

In the meantime, here's a blogpost that explains the why and how of Muna :
[http://geoffrey.io/muna-your-personnal-
paperboy.html](http://geoffrey.io/muna-your-personnal-paperboy.html)

------
apricot13
Does it track click throughs so you don't get the same links every day? I'd
love something like this for instapaper!

~~~
ubermuda
Yes it does track links, and instapaper integration is planned very soon!

------
BSeward
This is cool! I've definitely looked for a site that did this before. What's
it built on?

~~~
ubermuda
It's built on Symfony with a few cron jobs to process everything in the
background and sendind the emails through Mandrill. I'll most surely add some
kind of queuing mechanism (either with redis or RMQ) soon to handle things
more gracefuly.

The design is a paid wrapbootstrap theme called Harp.

------
oelmekki
Nice idea to leverage twitter's starred items. Do you plan to support other
social services ?

~~~
ubermuda
Thanks for asking!

Yes I plan on supporting at least Pocket and Instapaper, maybe more depending
on demands.

------
christophe971
Do you think tools like this will make people star/favorite more or less stuff
over time ?

~~~
ubermuda
Yes. I know I personally do, now that I don't fear to forget content I
favorite anymore, it's made favoriting stuff even easier than before!

------
dailen
FYI you can actually achieve this same thing for free using IFTTT and email
digests

~~~
fvt
It's true yet it's going to be free as in "build it for yourself and maintain
it all your life". I tend to forget how I've built some tools I'm using and I
sometimes spend hours re-understanding what I've done.

Regarding the price, services like feedly - disclaimer: I've been a paying
subscriber in the past - cost $45 per year, and it's not been clear to me what
value it was providing me (except some integrations with 3rd party tools
maybe).

Anyways, I would certainly love to see an integration with RSS readers like
the one mentioned above (which would also mark as read all the posts I
received in a digest).

